# Z-Stuff Semaphore Signal?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the general opinion of the Z-Stuff Upper Quadrant Semaphore Signal (DZ-1040G)?
I have one and it does not seem to want to work. It did not work when I took it out of the package. I sent the signal back to the company and received quick turn around on the repair. The repaired item worked several times after it came back, but it quit again Saturday. I have used it for less than 6 hours, in less than 2 hour sessions.
Have you had better luck?
Bill


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

Just a guess, did you try it indoors? To see if it works any better. Maybe to much sun light?

Don


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

These few threads may help out. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/22/aft/124293/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/17/aft/120304/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/17/aft/113182/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

enjoy 
Alan


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Gentlemen for your replies. Don, you have a good suggestion, but it was at the RCRR meeting that the signal went south for the second time. It was cloudy all Saturday, so I do not think it was sun that is causing the problem.

I have been in contact with the merchant to work something out.

Bill


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope it was not g-scale junction.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The dealer has nothing to do with the quality of the product, although he may get the "heat" from an unhappy customer. 

Reading all the responses, they seem fraught with reliability issues. 

Greg


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg I agree with you, but the dealer should make it right with you. This dealer did just opposite. he did not want to refund my money and gave me a hard time with the refund. I told him that the manufacture would give him credit for the unit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes and no... I personally agree that the dealer should make it right, and take the merchandise back. Many dealers do not nowadays. Those people I do not do business with. 

There are some cases where you are told up front that you have to make things right with the manufacturer for WARRANTY issues, but that's not a refund situation. 

So I guess I actually totally agree with you on those points. 

This product seems to have issues, and my experience with it has been that the "fixes" for erratic operation seem to be inconsistent and result in marginal operation. 

Greg


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Gentlemen, as the originator of this thread, may I have the last word? I agree with both of you on your positions.
When an item does not work; the manufacturer is the proper place to send the item for repair. The retailer, as in this case, has no knowledge of how to repair the item and the manufacturer is the place to go for relief.
When the purchaser gives up on an item and wishes a refund; the retailer is the place to go. The retailer is the party that took the money and is therefore the one to refund it.
The retailer, in my case, has offered to refund my money. To be fair to them, I will accept the refund in the form of store credit. The retailer is Reindeer Pass Garden Railroad Supply, who, in my opinion, is hard to beat for inventor, price and customer service. 
I would like to thank everyone who responded to this thread. And now to move on, I am going to submit a new question on track signals. I hope you will comment in the new thread.


Bill


----------

